# Wert einer Variable erhöhen



## jofri (7. Feb 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem. Ich möchte ein Wert von einer Variable immer wieder erhöhen und das am besten immer wieder mit der selben If-Anweisung. 

```
int test = 2;
int wert1 = 10;
int wert2= 15;                      //Grundwerte

if (test==2){
wert1 =+5;                    //der wert1 soll nun um 5 steigen
System.out.println(wert1);
}
```

Die Ausgabe sollte nun 15 sein. Wie kann ich das am besten umsetzen?

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus,

jofri


----------



## Tarrew (7. Feb 2016)

```
wert=wert+5;
```
 oder 
	
	
	
	





```
wert+=5;
```


----------



## Christopher25 (7. Feb 2016)

Was genau möchtest du eigentlich machen?
Also wenn du das immer wieder machen willst solltest du vielleicht eine Schleife drum machen bis du einen bestimmten Wert erreicht hast.

z.b.:

```
int wert1 = 10;
while (wert1 < 1000) {
wert1 += 5;
// kannst das ganze auch abkürzen indem du die addition direkt im println setzt!
System.out.println(wert1);
}
```


----------



## thecain (7. Feb 2016)

Ist doch klar was er will, er hat einfach  '=' und '+' vertauscht, was @Tarrew korrekt erwähnt hat.


----------



## Christopher25 (7. Feb 2016)

jofri hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe ein Problem. Ich möchte ein Wert von einer Variable immer wieder erhöhen und das am besten immer wieder mit der selben If-Anweisung.
> 
> ...



Ich bezog mich ja auf dessen Beschreibung dass er dies "IMMMER WIEDER ERHÖHEN" will.


----------



## jofri (7. Feb 2016)

Vielen Dank  @Christopher25 es hat geklappt wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe. Mit while möchte ich auch etwas machen bin mir aber noch nicht so sicher wie ich es umsetzten möchte.

jofri


----------

